# Strongarm Products Casting Platform on my LT15



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Looks great! I'm digging it.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Very, very nice!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

ok i'm not too stoked about the double spring loaded turn buckle   i'm thinking something better needs to happen there, just one would be better but looks like you have the crustacean well so this might be a challange to come up with a better design :-/ but i agree it does look clean and so far everything that strongarm has put out is first class work at it finest


----------



## locobros (Dec 26, 2006)

;-) I wouldn't expect anybody to be stoked or amazed by the spring on the turnbuckle. That was my idea as I had a few mishaps using turnbuckle tie down kits on coolers... lets just say I have had my share of different kinds of stainless steel screws pop out the fiberglass on many occasions ;-). The spring adds more elasticity, flexibility, and is still very stable.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> ;-) I wouldn't expect anybody to be stoked or amazed by the spring on the turnbuckle. That was my idea as I had a few mishaps using turnbuckle tie down kits on coolers... lets just say I have had my share of different kinds of stainless steel screws pop out the fiberglass on many occasions ;-). The spring adds more elasticity, flexibility, and is still very stable.



its not neccessarily the two springs that bother me but just a lot of hardware for whats really needed, kinda over kill imo but not to worrry as i'll come up with a good idea and shoot it to bob for final approval  just trying to make it better than it has too be


----------



## locobros (Dec 26, 2006)

No problem bro. I respect your opinion... be my guest and figure something out better. I'll be interested to try your method once you figure it out. 

Meanwhile I'm perfectly happy with the way I set up the platform... seeing that safety is a priority for me... falling into some gator infested waters just because screws pulled out the fiberglass doesn't work too well with me ;-)


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

looks like the mount point at the fiberglass is the weak link so we'll need to find a way to solve that little issue :-/ any way to access the back side?


----------



## pbjeep (Feb 14, 2009)

why don't you plexus some aluminum flat bar with beveled edges to the deck and then glass over it. If done right it would look clean and be snag free. The flat bar can be drilled and tapped. the gel coat to match. 

Or 

Whip out the core and pour a slurry of resin, milled fiber and aerosil in the stripped holes. allow it cure and then redrill. 

The glass is not the weak link, the foam or wood core is the weak link with little to no holding strength for the threads of the screws, plus the fiber glass skin is very thin most likely.


----------



## locobros (Dec 26, 2006)

I could re-fill the holes with some resin, but i've injected some epoxy in those holes and the screws are currently in those holes at the time being. 

I've got a low deck so theres no way to access the backside... I am planning on getting a raised deck glassed in, but not too sure when I would be getting it since time has been my enemy for a while ;-)

Thanks for your ideas, much appreciated!


----------

